# Lord Grimley Give away!!!!!!! Free Bonez Props



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

All it takes is a click or two of the mouse and you are entered to win a set of Bonez pets this Halloween courtesy of the Shipping Goons.
Like and share the post on our facebook page.

Link: https://www.facebook.com/LordGrimleysManor


----------

